# Introducing myself (:



## Ashleii15

Hello, I'm Ashleii. I am going to be 15 in December. I am 27 weeks pregnant, and happily decided with my boyfriend that we are going to keep it. I have recently told my mom about the baby about a week ago.. She was obviously very upset which is understandable. But she has been very supportive and a huge help so far! And along with everyone else that I have told.
I start school in September, and will go until the baby is here (due November 19th, 2011) And then go back to school as soon as I can after the baby is here.
I have went to the doctors and a nurse and have heard the heartbeat 2 times, which is said to be around 150. I go for my first ultrasound the 31st, and my mother is making me a doctor appointment (check up) tomorrow. We are all very excited to find out what this baby is going to be.
I am from Ontario, Canada. 
And if you'd like to keep in touch, or just talk just reply or message me and I will gladly give you my email 
Overall, I am very happy.. And i love to talk and help people. I have been through a lot and can most likely relate to you.
Hope to hear from you guys!
Also, if you have ANY questions.. Just ask  I don't bite, lol.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hey love<3 welcome to BnB and congratulations!! :hugs: My names Skye, I'm 17 and 34 weeks with a little boy! Oh my gosh that's crazy you just told your mom!! :o was she sad you waited so long to tell her? I hope the ultrasound goes good!! :hugs:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Hey congrats! my names Autumn i am 18 and 23 weeks pregnant with Emerson my little man due on December 17, 2011 <3


----------



## Lucy22

Hi Ashleii :wave:
Welcome to BnB :D
Congratulations on your pregnancy :happydance:

So good to hear that your Mom and Boyfriend are supportive :thumbup:
Have you found out babys gender, or are you staying team yellow?

My name is Lucy, I have a 4yo named Elena and I'm 37 weeks along on another little girl :flower: Hope you like it here, PM me anytime you want to talk! :D


----------



## Shanelley

Hey Hun welcome to BNB.
Im Shanelle and im 18 I'm due on the 18th november :D we are so close together.
Hows ur pregnancy going so far???
x


----------



## NewMommy17

Hi Ashleii 

Welcome to BnB & Congrats on Your Pregnancy

im raven,17,prego with my first babygirl 

Thats amazing you told your mom already most of us come here new & afraid and for advice before telling our parents. Also great mom is being supportive it always seem to turn out this way in most cases for us all


----------



## Chrissy7411

Congragulations. I'm Chrissy, 16 and I have a 7 week old son called Jace-Noah. :)

When did you find out you where pregnant? 
Do you have any names picked out?
x


----------



## LovingMommy10

Hiii! Welcome to BnB & congrats!
Im Abby, we have the same due date :happydance:, even though I might be induced a little early. Thats exciting, im having a girl!
Glad your mom and fob are supportive, im sure you'll love it here.
PM me anytime :flow:


----------



## Quiche94

Hey welcome to BnB and congrats :) 
Im Alice im 17 and 16 weeks with my first. 
PM if you fancy a chat xx


----------



## HarlaHorse

Hey :flow:

My names Skye, I just turned 16 in July, and I'm 37 weeks pregnant with a little girl named Lacey :pink: I'm so excited! :dance:

Welcome to BnB, I'm sure you'll love it here.


----------



## h32kmr

Welcome! I'm Kayla, 22, from Canada :) and this is my first baby!


----------



## veganmama

props to being from ontario =]


----------



## cabbagebaby

congrats and welcome to bnb :flower: 
im sarah im 17 and have a 7month old son


----------



## Ashleii15

Heey! Thanks everyone for the welcomes and congrats 
Congrats to all of you too that are expecting ^_^ !!
Yes, my mom was sad that I told her so late. If I told her earlier more could have been done. I also could have had more doctor and medical care if I told her sooner.
I will not be able to know the baby's gender until the 31st unfortunetly, that's when my first ultrasound is. We do wat to find out what it is! And we are so excited 
My pregnancy so far is going pretty well. I'm ind of liking it becuase I don't have many of the symptoms. I just pretty much have to pee a lot more, want to be around my boyfriend more, or anyone. Sometimes I don't feel the best. But my stomach isn't even that big either. 
Well, at around 4 months I missed all 4 of my periods. My last one was February 11th. And I guess I never thought of anything of it.. Or atleast tried not to. But then, the movements of the baby started to come, and that's when I new for sure. I had a positive pregnancy test around 26 weeks though.
We haven't thought or looked at many names, becuase it is hard because we don't now what it is yet. I was accidently listing some names I like, and the way I said two names together made me smile, and I thought it was pretty. My boyfriend also thinks it's a cute name as well. So the name Camryn Delilah Elaine Loewen might be used if it is a girl. 
Message me girls!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Aw that mustve been really scary for you finding out so late!! :hugs: I'm glad you talked to your mom and are seeing the doctor/getting an ultrasound now to check on the baby. That's a really pretty name :hugs:


----------



## x__amour

Welcome to BnB and congratulations on your pregnancy! :flow:
I'm Shannon, 19 and I have a 9 month old named Victoria (Tori)! :D

Best of luck to you in school and labor and hope everything goes well! :hugs:


----------



## Ashleii15

Thanks 
There are deffinetly so many emotions that come with a young pregnancy. ):


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

hi:hi: im holli and i just turned 16 in july and im 22 weeks pregnant with a little girl:)
congrats on telling your mom :) and hope the scan goes well got any names picked out ?


----------



## x0xo.xo

Hi girl! 
Congratz to you and having such a supportive mom and fob!
Im Nathalie, im 17 and into my 15th week  Im from canada also hehe

Hope everything goes well for you!!


----------



## Leah_xx

Hey im Leah and Im 18.
I have a little girl named Gracelynn Elizabeth and she is 10.5 months old.
Congrats and welcome :flowers:

Feel free to PM with any questions or to chat!


----------



## Ashleii15

Thanks! 
Me and my boyfriend have Camryn Delilah Elaine for a girls name.
Haven't really decided on a boys name yet lol.
I go for my first doctor check up for me and baby today! Kind of nervous D: !!


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

Don't be worried....I'm sure your baby is fine...

By the way,

Names Gabi and I am 19 and 5 weeks preggers with my first...Nice to meet you


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

hello :) welcome to bnb and congrats!
im tasha, 19, 18 weeks tomorow with my second baby, i have a 2 year old son :)
xxx


----------



## Ashleii15

Thanks!
Nice to meet you as well. 
The doctor appointment went way better than my mom and her expirences lol, and what she had to say.
I got my pap tests and all that. Then I went for the glucose test. So, I think next is my ultrasound to wait for now. ^_^


----------



## lilosmum

Hi Ashelli I'm Rach I was 14 when I had DD who is now 16months. If you need anything just sebd me a message!


----------



## Ashleii15

Awee okay  Awesome.
Thank you!


----------



## ellaenchanted

Hey, welcome to BNB! My name is Ella, I'm 18 and will be 27 weeks pregnant with a baby girl on thursday! My due date is November 24th! Do you have any names picked out? 
Theres alot of nice people on here so I'm sure you'll make lots of friends and find lots of support!


----------



## bbyno1

Hey,im Ellie. Welcome to the forum:dance: I bet your so excited for your scan!
I have a 1 year old daughter and another on the way!


----------



## AmberS

Welcome to BnB Ashleii! :flower:
My name is Amber, I'm 18 and 31 weeks with a little boy named Drake :hugs:
Hope all goes well!


----------



## Ashleii15

Thanks! 
And yes! I am soooo excited for my ultrasound!!!! 
I just want it nooowwwwwwwwww! Lol.


----------



## AriannasMama

So you found out at 26 weeks, are now 27 weeks and have already heard the heartbeat twice...? How often do you go to the doctors?


----------



## taylorxx

AriannasMama said:


> So you found out at 26 weeks, are now 27 weeks and have already heard the heartbeat twice...? How often do you go to the doctors?

I know I'm confused too.. First she said she's heard the heart beat twice, and then she said she just went to her first doc apt on page3? I must be missing something here. Sorry OP, just confused :flower: xx


----------



## lostinhyrule

AriannasMama said:


> So you found out at 26 weeks, are now 27 weeks and have already heard the heartbeat twice...? How often do you go to the doctors?

She told her mom a week ago, she found out alot sooner.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

lostinhyrule said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> So you found out at 26 weeks, are now 27 weeks and have already heard the heartbeat twice...? How often do you go to the doctors?
> 
> She told her mom a week ago, she found out alot sooner.Click to expand...

She previously said she hadn't found out until later in the pregnancy.. Plus if shes that young unless she had parental permisson some other way its sort of hard to see a doctor..


----------



## taylorxx

lostinhyrule said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> So you found out at 26 weeks, are now 27 weeks and have already heard the heartbeat twice...? How often do you go to the doctors?
> 
> She told her mom a week ago, she found out alot sooner.Click to expand...

She said she got a positive pregnancy test at 26 weeks on page two because she missed 4 periods xx


----------



## x__amour

Oh my goodness, I couldn't imagine going 26 weeks and not knowing! That's like... _I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant_ stuff!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

taylorxx said:


> lostinhyrule said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> So you found out at 26 weeks, are now 27 weeks and have already heard the heartbeat twice...? How often do you go to the doctors?
> 
> She told her mom a week ago, she found out alot sooner.Click to expand...
> 
> She said she got a positive pregnancy test at 26 weeks on page two because she missed 4 periods xxClick to expand...

Yup Taylor, thats what she said so i don't understand how she's had so many doctors appointments at 14 without her parents in one week! i get one a month..... 

Shannon it is like that stupid show_ i didn't know i was pregnant_.


----------



## KateyCakes

Skyebo said:


> lostinhyrule said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> So you found out at 26 weeks, are now 27 weeks and have already heard the heartbeat twice...? How often do you go to the doctors?
> 
> She told her mom a week ago, she found out alot sooner.Click to expand...
> 
> She previously said she hadn't found out until later in the pregnancy.. Plus if shes that young unless she had parental permisson some other way its sort of hard to see a doctor..Click to expand...

Agreed! She said one page 1 she'd heard the heartbeat twice at the doctors then on page 3 she said she's going for her first doctors appointment. Plus wouldn't they rush her for a scan? In the UK if they think you're further along that the normal few weeks I'm sure then send you for a scan asap. Don't they need to preform an anomaly scan before so many weeks? Or does that only apply to where I live? Maybe we're all mistaken + she can clear it up for us.


----------



## AriannasMama

:wacko:


----------



## cabbagebaby

KateyCakes said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lostinhyrule said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> So you found out at 26 weeks, are now 27 weeks and have already heard the heartbeat twice...? How often do you go to the doctors?
> 
> She told her mom a week ago, she found out alot sooner.Click to expand...
> 
> She previously said she hadn't found out until later in the pregnancy.. Plus if shes that young unless she had parental permisson some other way its sort of hard to see a doctor..Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed! She said one page 1 she'd heard the heartbeat twice at the doctors then on page 3 she said she's going for her first doctors appointment. Plus wouldn't they rush her for a scan? In the UK if they think you're further along that the normal few weeks I'm sure then send you for a scan asap. Don't they need to preform an anomaly scan before so many weeks? Or does that only apply to where I live? Maybe we're all mistaken + she can clear it up for us.Click to expand...

how could you not know you were pregnant after 4 missed periods lol sorry just had to point that out :haha:


----------



## birdiex

Maybe, somehow, she had an at-home doppler or something. We all know where the report button is if we suspect things aren't right :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy22

I'm so confused :wacko:

Did you not notice your lack of period? :sleep:


----------



## lostinhyrule

cabbagebaby said:


> KateyCakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lostinhyrule said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> So you found out at 26 weeks, are now 27 weeks and have already heard the heartbeat twice...? How often do you go to the doctors?
> 
> She told her mom a week ago, she found out alot sooner.Click to expand...
> 
> She previously said she hadn't found out until later in the pregnancy.. Plus if shes that young unless she had parental permisson some other way its sort of hard to see a doctor..Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed! She said one page 1 she'd heard the heartbeat twice at the doctors then on page 3 she said she's going for her first doctors appointment. Plus wouldn't they rush her for a scan? In the UK if they think you're further along that the normal few weeks I'm sure then send you for a scan asap. Don't they need to preform an anomaly scan before so many weeks? Or does that only apply to where I live? Maybe we're all mistaken + she can clear it up for us.Click to expand...
> 
> how could you not know you were pregnant after 4 missed periods lol sorry just had to point that out :haha:Click to expand...


when i was fourteen like she is, i don't think i really cared about my period. i didn't keep track of it at all. Then again, i wasn't having sex yet. But it was either, i needed to wear a tampon, or i didn't. I just didn't think about when my period should be.

But on the other hand, four months is a long time. sixteen weeks is really far along to find out your pregnant. I can't imagine not noticing all the changes in my body after that long.


----------



## cabbagebaby

lostinhyrule said:


> cabbagebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateyCakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lostinhyrule said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> So you found out at 26 weeks, are now 27 weeks and have already heard the heartbeat twice...? How often do you go to the doctors?
> 
> She told her mom a week ago, she found out alot sooner.Click to expand...
> 
> She previously said she hadn't found out until later in the pregnancy.. Plus if shes that young unless she had parental permisson some other way its sort of hard to see a doctor..Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed! She said one page 1 she'd heard the heartbeat twice at the doctors then on page 3 she said she's going for her first doctors appointment. Plus wouldn't they rush her for a scan? In the UK if they think you're further along that the normal few weeks I'm sure then send you for a scan asap. Don't they need to preform an anomaly scan before so many weeks? Or does that only apply to where I live? Maybe we're all mistaken + she can clear it up for us.Click to expand...
> 
> how could you not know you were pregnant after 4 missed periods lol sorry just had to point that out :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when i was fourteen like she is, i don't think i really cared about my period. i didn't keep track of it at all. Then again, i wasn't having sex yet. But it was either, i needed to wear a tampon, or i didn't. I just didn't think about when my period should be.Click to expand...

i cant understand maybe not realising you had missed 1 period but 4 i would definately off noticed i wasnt that bothered about my period at 14 but i still knew around the time i was due on and when i found out i was pregnant at 16 i was only 2 days late most people roughly know when there due on :shrug:


----------



## Lucy22

If I was sexually active at 14 I would have been tracking my period and taking notice of my dates..Just saying.

When I first started having sex if I was even a DAY late I used to have panic attacks, convinced I was pregnant. So I can't imagine having sex, not getting my period for 4months and not realizing I could be pregnant.

Just my opinion :flower:


----------



## lostinhyrule

When i started having sex, I tracked my period very closely. So i don't understand, just tryin' to give her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Shelbs

The only excuse would be that she had irregular periods. That's why it took me until about 8 weeks to realize I was pregnant. Even then I only really took a test because of sickness/sore breasts. My periods have never been trackable. I knew a general time, but sometimes it was a week early, sometimes two weeks late.

Still, 4 months is A LOT of periods to miss. Unless you're used to getting only a couple periods a year, I don't understand how you can not question pregnancy. :shrug:


----------



## Lucy22

I'm just a bit confused..
I'm not gonna post on this thread any more now cause I know how it feels to have people pointing fingers..I'm giving the benefit of the doubt here.
I'm sure OP has a reasonable explanation for everything..:flower:


----------



## _mich

confused.com!! :S


----------



## JLFKJS

:shrug:

:huh:

:confused:


----------



## Ashleii15

Heey everyone I am very sorry. I checked back here a couple of days and no one was really responding so I just stopped coming back. Lostinhyrule messaged me thankfully and I will hopefully clear up any questions or such.
When I first told my mom I was pregnant she made me a family doctors appointment the next day. He measured my stomach, checked my blood pressure, and I heard the baby's heartbeat. Then about 2 or 3 days after, we went to a health center for a nurse appointment just to talk to someone. But she also did the same as my doctor did, and I got to hear the heartbeat. Then as I was saying about my first doctors appointment after, I was talking about a monthly check up kind of thing with the doctor that is going to be delivering my baby. So like the pap test thingy and goes over the same things my doctor and nurse did. I also got the glucose test done that day as well. (At my family doctors I got all my blood tests done).
Second, here everything is confidential. So I can go to anyone (doctor, nurse, etc..) Without my parents permission, or attendance. And the doctor can also not say anything to my parents what so ever.
Third. My family doctor has to make the scan appointments so he must not have asked them to get me in asap :/ which makes me mad. But I mean it's my fault ,but whatever -.- .. So I guess the hospital just got me in the next available time.. SO I hope everything is alright with my baby, and I will also be able to find out what it is 
Fourthly.. About my periods. I guess I had an idea I was pregnant missing my periods, but it was one of those things like I didn't know what to do. And I thought maybe if I didn't pay attention to it, it would just go away. But shortly after I was feeling little butterfly movements and such. I haven't recently started showing until now as well (28 weeks).
I hope this clears anything up. But I will be checking here more, so if you have any more questions or anything else go a head and comment. lol.
Sorry about that again!!


----------



## lostinhyrule

that explains it:)
When is your scan?


& everything here is confidential too.
In our birth center in the hospital, it has a sign saying something about, 
'if you are hiding your baby, you can talk to a nurse and we will keep the baby until it is adopted or placed in foster care'

wth, but okay.. 
congrats!


----------



## Ashleii15

My scan is in 2 days!  On Wednesday.
And ahh I see, that's good you have a confidential system there too.
And yeahh :/
But thanks ^_^ !!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hm thats weird because I just found this...
"if you are under 16 your doctor must disclose to your parents treatment and have to see you with an adult in the room."
We have a confidenciality thing here also but even me, being 17 years old, had to have parental consent for any ultrasounds if I was under my moms insurance... :shrug:


----------



## lilosmum

In the UK i don't think you have to tell a parent. I think it is like from the age of 12 you can make your own doctors appointments etc and the doctors are not allowed to tell your parents / guardians. I do not know for sure because I told my mum 4 days after my pregnancy was confirmed.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

lilosmum said:


> In the UK i don't think you have to tell a parent. I think it is like from the age of 12 you can make your own doctors appointments etc and the doctors are not allowed to tell your parents / guardians. I do not know for sure because I told my mum 4 days after my pregnancy was confirmed.

I checked in the UK its totally okay but in Canada its a different story :flow:

you are getting so close!!! i remember when you first joined! do you have any feelings on what lo is? are you going to find out? :flower:


----------



## lilosmum

AROluvsJMP said:


> lilosmum said:
> 
> 
> In the UK i don't think you have to tell a parent. I think it is like from the age of 12 you can make your own doctors appointments etc and the doctors are not allowed to tell your parents / guardians. I do not know for sure because I told my mum 4 days after my pregnancy was confirmed.
> 
> I checked in the UK its totally okay but in Canada its a different story :flow:
> 
> you are getting so close!!! i remember when you first joined! do you have any feelings on what lo is? are you going to find out? :flower:Click to expand...

I know it has gone so so quick and yes i really wanna find out I have 20 week scan but I am in two minds because OH can't be there but if i don't i won't know so I think i will. And i have a massive feeling that it is going to be a boy.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

lilosmum said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilosmum said:
> 
> 
> In the UK i don't think you have to tell a parent. I think it is like from the age of 12 you can make your own doctors appointments etc and the doctors are not allowed to tell your parents / guardians. I do not know for sure because I told my mum 4 days after my pregnancy was confirmed.
> 
> I checked in the UK its totally okay but in Canada its a different story :flow:
> 
> you are getting so close!!! i remember when you first joined! do you have any feelings on what lo is? are you going to find out? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I know it has gone so so quick and yes i really wanna find out I have 20 week scan but I am in two minds because OH can't be there but if i don't i won't know so I think i will. And i have a massive feeling that it is going to be a boy.Click to expand...

you know what you should do thats really romantic!? Have the scanner right down the sex and put it in an envelope for you and then when you get home you and oh can have dinner just the two of you and you open it together:flow: idk thats what i want to do with my next baby i think its so romantic! Yay a boy :)


----------



## Rhio92

Hiya, congratultions, and good luck with the rest of your pregnancy! x


----------



## Ashleii15

I don't really know about the age here.
Idunno' atleast it is all figured out now though.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Ashleii15 said:


> I don't really know about the age here.
> Idunno' atleast it is all figured out now though.

Yeah thats good! :flow:


----------



## lilosmum

AROluvsJMP said:


> lilosmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilosmum said:
> 
> 
> In the UK i don't think you have to tell a parent. I think it is like from the age of 12 you can make your own doctors appointments etc and the doctors are not allowed to tell your parents / guardians. I do not know for sure because I told my mum 4 days after my pregnancy was confirmed.
> 
> I checked in the UK its totally okay but in Canada its a different story :flow:
> 
> you are getting so close!!! i remember when you first joined! do you have any feelings on what lo is? are you going to find out? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I know it has gone so so quick and yes i really wanna find out I have 20 week scan but I am in two minds because OH can't be there but if i don't i won't know so I think i will. And i have a massive feeling that it is going to be a boy.Click to expand...
> 
> you know what you should do thats really romantic!? Have the scanner right down the sex and put it in an envelope for you and then when you get home you and oh can have dinner just the two of you and you open it together:flow: idk thats what i want to do with my next baby i think its so romantic! Yay a boy :)Click to expand...

OMG that is an amazing idea I can have the scan and then go across and see OH and we can open it together perhaps i will take him KFC ( i think that is all the romance he will be able to handle). Thank you so much you have just made my day! :happydance:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

lilosmum said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilosmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilosmum said:
> 
> 
> In the UK i don't think you have to tell a parent. I think it is like from the age of 12 you can make your own doctors appointments etc and the doctors are not allowed to tell your parents / guardians. I do not know for sure because I told my mum 4 days after my pregnancy was confirmed.
> 
> I checked in the UK its totally okay but in Canada its a different story :flow:
> 
> you are getting so close!!! i remember when you first joined! do you have any feelings on what lo is? are you going to find out? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I know it has gone so so quick and yes i really wanna find out I have 20 week scan but I am in two minds because OH can't be there but if i don't i won't know so I think i will. And i have a massive feeling that it is going to be a boy.Click to expand...
> 
> you know what you should do thats really romantic!? Have the scanner right down the sex and put it in an envelope for you and then when you get home you and oh can have dinner just the two of you and you open it together:flow: idk thats what i want to do with my next baby i think its so romantic! Yay a boy :)Click to expand...
> 
> OMG that is an amazing idea I can have the scan and then go across and see OH and we can open it together perhaps i will take him KFC ( i think that is all the romance he will be able to handle). Thank you so much you have just made my day! :happydance:Click to expand...

yeah!!! :) yummy KFC! i want kfc so bad but there isnt one where Skye lives kill me :dohh: Awh that makes me happy your welcome! :)


----------



## lilosmum

AROluvsJMP said:


> lilosmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilosmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilosmum said:
> 
> 
> In the UK i don't think you have to tell a parent. I think it is like from the age of 12 you can make your own doctors appointments etc and the doctors are not allowed to tell your parents / guardians. I do not know for sure because I told my mum 4 days after my pregnancy was confirmed.
> 
> I checked in the UK its totally okay but in Canada its a different story :flow:
> 
> you are getting so close!!! i remember when you first joined! do you have any feelings on what lo is? are you going to find out? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I know it has gone so so quick and yes i really wanna find out I have 20 week scan but I am in two minds because OH can't be there but if i don't i won't know so I think i will. And i have a massive feeling that it is going to be a boy.Click to expand...
> 
> you know what you should do thats really romantic!? Have the scanner right down the sex and put it in an envelope for you and then when you get home you and oh can have dinner just the two of you and you open it together:flow: idk thats what i want to do with my next baby i think its so romantic! Yay a boy :)Click to expand...
> 
> OMG that is an amazing idea I can have the scan and then go across and see OH and we can open it together perhaps i will take him KFC ( i think that is all the romance he will be able to handle). Thank you so much you have just made my day! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah!!! :) yummy KFC! i want kfc so bad but there isnt one where Skye lives kill me :dohh: Awh that makes me happy your welcome! :)Click to expand...

OMG how is there not a KFC I am in England and we them everywhere and if there isn't a KFC there is a spin off of it! Perhaps I just avoid places that are Kentucky Fried Chickenless?!


----------



## KateyCakes

Ashleii15 said:


> Heey everyone I am very sorry. I checked back here a couple of days and no one was really responding so I just stopped coming back. Lostinhyrule messaged me thankfully and I will hopefully clear up any questions or such.
> When I first told my mom I was pregnant she made me a family doctors appointment the next day. He measured my stomach, checked my blood pressure, and I heard the baby's heartbeat. Then about 2 or 3 days after, we went to a health center for a nurse appointment just to talk to someone. But she also did the same as my doctor did, and I got to hear the heartbeat. Then as I was saying about my first doctors appointment after, I was talking about a monthly check up kind of thing with the doctor that is going to be delivering my baby. So like the pap test thingy and goes over the same things my doctor and nurse did. I also got the glucose test done that day as well. (At my family doctors I got all my blood tests done).
> Second, here everything is confidential. So I can go to anyone (doctor, nurse, etc..) Without my parents permission, or attendance. And the doctor can also not say anything to my parents what so ever.
> Third. My family doctor has to make the scan appointments so he must not have asked them to get me in asap :/ which makes me mad. But I mean it's my fault ,but whatever -.- .. So I guess the hospital just got me in the next available time.. SO I hope everything is alright with my baby, and I will also be able to find out what it is
> Fourthly.. About my periods. I guess I had an idea I was pregnant missing my periods, but it was one of those things like I didn't know what to do. And I thought maybe if I didn't pay attention to it, it would just go away. But shortly after I was feeling little butterfly movements and such. I haven't recently started showing until now as well (28 weeks).
> I hope this clears anything up. But I will be checking here more, so if you have any more questions or anything else go a head and comment. lol.
> Sorry about that again!!

Thanks for clearing that up. Make sure you post your scan picture here then. We all love scans + baby pictures :happydance: I bet you're so excited to see your baby. :flower:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

lilosmum said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilosmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilosmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilosmum said:
> 
> 
> In the UK i don't think you have to tell a parent. I think it is like from the age of 12 you can make your own doctors appointments etc and the doctors are not allowed to tell your parents / guardians. I do not know for sure because I told my mum 4 days after my pregnancy was confirmed.
> 
> I checked in the UK its totally okay but in Canada its a different story :flow:
> 
> you are getting so close!!! i remember when you first joined! do you have any feelings on what lo is? are you going to find out? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I know it has gone so so quick and yes i really wanna find out I have 20 week scan but I am in two minds because OH can't be there but if i don't i won't know so I think i will. And i have a massive feeling that it is going to be a boy.Click to expand...
> 
> you know what you should do thats really romantic!? Have the scanner right down the sex and put it in an envelope for you and then when you get home you and oh can have dinner just the two of you and you open it together:flow: idk thats what i want to do with my next baby i think its so romantic! Yay a boy :)Click to expand...
> 
> OMG that is an amazing idea I can have the scan and then go across and see OH and we can open it together perhaps i will take him KFC ( i think that is all the romance he will be able to handle). Thank you so much you have just made my day! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah!!! :) yummy KFC! i want kfc so bad but there isnt one where Skye lives kill me :dohh: Awh that makes me happy your welcome! :)Click to expand...
> 
> OMG how is there not a KFC I am in England and we them everywhere and if there isn't a KFC there is a spin off of it! Perhaps I just avoid places that are Kentucky Fried Chickenless?!Click to expand...


hahahha i do not know they used to have 2 and they werent getting any business i dont understand these people :rofl: !!!! yeahh your lucky!! where i am from we have a lot too!


----------



## lilosmum

AROluvsJMP said:


> lilosmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilosmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilosmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilosmum said:
> 
> 
> In the UK i don't think you have to tell a parent. I think it is like from the age of 12 you can make your own doctors appointments etc and the doctors are not allowed to tell your parents / guardians. I do not know for sure because I told my mum 4 days after my pregnancy was confirmed.
> 
> I checked in the UK its totally okay but in Canada its a different story :flow:
> 
> you are getting so close!!! i remember when you first joined! do you have any feelings on what lo is? are you going to find out? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I know it has gone so so quick and yes i really wanna find out I have 20 week scan but I am in two minds because OH can't be there but if i don't i won't know so I think i will. And i have a massive feeling that it is going to be a boy.Click to expand...
> 
> you know what you should do thats really romantic!? Have the scanner right down the sex and put it in an envelope for you and then when you get home you and oh can have dinner just the two of you and you open it together:flow: idk thats what i want to do with my next baby i think its so romantic! Yay a boy :)Click to expand...
> 
> OMG that is an amazing idea I can have the scan and then go across and see OH and we can open it together perhaps i will take him KFC ( i think that is all the romance he will be able to handle). Thank you so much you have just made my day! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah!!! :) yummy KFC! i want kfc so bad but there isnt one where Skye lives kill me :dohh: Awh that makes me happy your welcome! :)Click to expand...
> 
> OMG how is there not a KFC I am in England and we them everywhere and if there isn't a KFC there is a spin off of it! Perhaps I just avoid places that are Kentucky Fried Chickenless?!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hahahha i do not know they used to have 2 and they werent getting any business i dont understand these people :rofl: !!!! yeahh your lucky!! where i am from we have a lot too!Click to expand...

Well I truly feel sorry for you Autumn it is terrible when a pregnant women can't even get a KFC!!!


----------



## Ashleii15

I am definitely very excited to see my LO on ultrasound.
I am hoping to hear good news from the ultrasound tech on how my baby is doing and such.
I will post pictures as soon as I can on Wednesday 
I haven't even gotten any baby bump pics! :O


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Ashleii15 said:


> I am definitely very excited to see my LO on ultrasound.
> I am hoping to hear good news from the ultrousound tech on how my baby is doing and such.
> I will post pictures as soon as I can on Wednesday
> *I haven't even gotten any baby bump pics!* :O

Take some :flow:


----------



## Lucy22

Skyebo said:


> Ashleii15 said:
> 
> 
> I am definitely very excited to see my LO on ultrasound.
> I am hoping to hear good news from the ultrousound tech on how my baby is doing and such.
> I will post pictures as soon as I can on Wednesday
> *I haven't even gotten any baby bump pics!* :O
> 
> Take some :flow:Click to expand...

Yeah, we'd love to see them :flower:
Be sure to watermark them though :hugs:


----------



## taylorxx

Thanks for clearing that up!! :flower: I bet you're so excited for your ultrasound. Good luck girl! xx


----------



## Ashleii15

I am very excited! 
Thank you ^_^ !!
And how do you watermark a photo, like what does that mean?


----------



## Lucy22

Ashleii15 said:


> I am very excited!
> Thank you ^_^ !!
> And how do you watermark a photo, like what does that mean?

You watermark by adding text to the photo saying your username on BnB.
That stops people from stealing them and claiming them as their own..
Its harder for them to steal a photo that clearly says "Ashleii15" on it :flower:
If you enlarge my avatar, you can see where its watermarked :D


----------



## Ashleii15

I thought it'd be something like that.
Thank you. 
Do I do that with my ultrasound pictures as well?


----------



## Ashleii15

My scan is in 8 hours and I am so excited and I cannot wait!! 
Oh my gosh! Lol.
Can't wait to find out what our little one is  
I hope our baby is healthy as well.. <3


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

good luck at your scan :flower: xxx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Congrats on your pregnancy! And welcome :hi:

I'm Laura, 20 and I have to children, a 2 year old daughter and a 7 month old son! I'm not pregnant but often popping in here to offer any advice or help where I can :) Wishing you a happy and healthy rest of your pregnancy! And enjoy the scans, they're amazing :cloud9:


----------



## Quiche94

Ashleii15 said:


> My scan is in 8 hours and I am so excited and I cannot wait!!
> Oh my gosh! Lol.
> Can't wait to find out what our little one is
> I hope our baby is healthy as well.. <3

Good luck at your scan, 
Post some pictures when you get back :flower:


----------



## Ashleii15

Thank you soo much!
Since I am so far along and this is my first scan I am hoping the best for the health of the baby!! 
I am so excited to see what the little one looks like for the first time, even if it is scan.
I will definitely tell you what little one is, and post some pics!!
About 6 more hours!! D: Lol.


----------



## taylorxx

Are you going to find out the gender at this scan? Sorry if you've already answered :flower:


----------



## Quiche94

Seeing your LO for the first time will be amazing. 
Its so strange :)


----------



## Ashleii15

Yes indeed I am !


----------



## MummyToBe93

Congratulations and good luck for the scan :)


----------



## Ashleii15

Thank you and thank you!! Lol.
3 more hours to go! =D


----------



## Leah_xx

COngrats!!
Im Leah and im 18. I am a teen mommy and pop over here occasionaly to offer some advice to you guys.
I have a almost 11 month old little girl named Gracelynn Elizabeth


----------



## GemmaLeanne

Hey I'm Gemma, 19 and have a little girl called Kacie Elizabeth, She's 7 months old now :) so im usually floating about in teen parenting, but I've just found out I'm expecting LO#2 so unfortunately you're all stuck with me over here again :haha:

Congratulations! and PM me if you ever fancy a chat :flower:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Heya! I'm Hannah, 18, and expecting a little boy :blue: in December :) xx


----------



## AirForceWife7

Hi, welcome to the teen section! I pop over here occasionally from teen parenting like some other girls. Everyone is so supportive here :thumbup: I'm Kelsey, 18, & I have an 8 month old daughter named Brenna. :flower:


----------



## AriannasMama

Any update?


----------



## Abzandbump

Hiya, Im Abby, 19 and nearly 26 weeks pregnant with my first LO who is a little boy :)

Good luck at your scan! Bet you cant wait to finally see your baby


----------



## AROluvsJMP

update us and post your pictures cant wait!!!


----------



## lostinhyrule

so excited for pictures and an update!


----------



## x__amour

Ooh, can't wait to see pics! :D


----------



## Ashleii15

Heey! 
I think the scan went well!
I didn't get many different pictures because of the baby's weird position it was in xD
But I will put up the profile pic of his face 
And yes, I a having a little baby boy.
The tech also said I might be 2 weeks over what I really am =D !!
So instead of 28 weeks, I could be 30. (Because of how big the baby is and what it measures and such).
I go to my doctors Sept. 12th, so I can give you an even better update on that and such.
But I pretty much just got up, and I am going to my school to talk to someone to see if I can get my first semester switched around since I will be having my son first semester. This way if it's all switched to books and paper classes I can having a tutor come to my house for up to 6 weeks to help me 
So I don't think I am going to post the pictures now, but I will for sure when I get back from my school.
Sorry about the wait! <3


----------



## princess_vix

Wicked glad things are okay..just make sure that ur name is on the scan pics and not cropped off as BnB doesnt allow scan photos without xx


----------



## Ashleii15

Here's 2 pics!! 
https://i52.tinypic.com/30c408k.jpg
https://i51.tinypic.com/f083m1.jpg


----------



## Mrs_X

very nice! :)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

aww never seen a scan at 30 weeks baby looks so big! congrats on your boy :flower: xx


----------



## Ashleii15

Haha awee, thank you! ^_^


----------



## Shelbs

How cute! Congrats! :flower:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Do you have any names picked out yet? Whens your due date now then hun? xx


----------



## Abzandbump

awww :) congrats on your little boy!


----------



## Amber4

Aww, congratulations. You were right about LO being a boy :)


----------



## KateyCakes

Congratulations. How far are you then? :flower:


----------



## Ashleii15

Awee thank you! 
And we have been looking at some names, nothing really picked out yet though.
My due date would be AROUND the 5th of November, but I will be able to tell you a specific one when I go to my doctors in a couple of weeks.
And if the tech is right I am about 30 weeks and a couple of days.


----------



## cabbagebaby

congrats on your blue bump


----------



## Ashleii15

Hehe, thanks! ^_^


----------



## emmylou92

congrats on your blue bump :)


----------



## Ashleii15

Thank youuu !!


----------



## thefirstbaby

congrats, welcome to team blue


----------



## Ashleii15

Haha, thanks! 
Kind of nervous for school. But ohh well!!


----------

